# A traditional approach to a cabinet using hand tools, mostly!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This video will show you an extremely strong joining method to make a display or storage cabinet, even a blanket chest. The dovetails are cut using a bow saw and a sabre saw. It's about 35 minutes long and can get a bit boring, but the finished piece is awesome!


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

It is amazing how you can beat a softwood joint into a good fit. They definitely have some skill. I do suspect many of their techniques would give them some trouble on hard wood. It's also interesting how he marked the width of the boards with the width of his rule...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

BigCountry79 said:


> It is amazing how you can beat a softwood joint into a good fit. They definitely have some skill. I do suspect many of their techniques would give them some trouble on hard wood. It's also interesting how he marked the width of the boards with the width of his rule...


Yes, I couldn't believe how many "whacks" it took to make the joints close up!
I have some weathered deck boards about 1" thick I intend to make a blanket chest from.
I will use the same process, but with fewer dovetails. Maybe in the near future, first of the next year?


----------

